# Plasti Dip



## chinogoose (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey guy's any one use the stuff on there bow?


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

Have not used on my bow. But I just coated my homemade stabilizer with it. Where are you wanting to use it on your bow?


----------



## 24hrsparkey (Feb 20, 2010)

I think he would whant the whole thing in it... i would not recomend it though it will add weight and be very hard to get an even coat on it .


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

I used it on my homemade stabilizer as well. It works very well, but is seems to scratch and/or peel pretty easily even on heavily sanded parts.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Used in on my climber. I wouldn't put it on a bow.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

I have used it on a lot of things, but would not put it on my bow. I do not think it would hold up well enough and like what was said above getting all the added weight and getting it on even would be an issue!


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

If you are talking about the spray type, it takes about a 1000 coats to act like anything other than normal paint. I just redid my press fingers and it took a whole day of running out and spraying a new coat on every 20 minutes. What a pain.


----------



## LowTrunkOzz (Apr 5, 2008)

As they've all said, I wouldn't be using it on my bow. You'll be much better served and much happier getting it powder coated.

nate


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

if u wanna do it yourself or powder coating isnt in the budget I would recommend a diy duracoat kit. Fairly cheap and easy to do and from what I can tell pretty durable. Just finished doin my riser and limbs with shake and spray duracoat kit. Looks great! Lightweight! Durable! Tons of color options too


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

I use it on my launcher arm on my rest (trophy taker shakey) better than any mole skin or felt out there, plus about 5 years old and still looks like I just did it


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

If you want something similar use truck bed spay liner (not undercoating). Has a very nice finish with just a bit of texture which covers any flaws on the bow. I have used it on limbs with success but never tried it on a riser.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I was excited when I recently got a can of Plastidip from Harbor Freight, but dissapointed in the finish on my stabilizer, I will stick to using it for tool handles and use paint for future projects.


----------



## RichJ (Apr 5, 2011)

bfoot said:


> If you want something similar use truck bed spay liner (not undercoating). Has a very nice finish with just a bit of texture which covers any flaws on the bow. I have used it on limbs with success but never tried it on a riser.


100% Krylon Bed Liner..I have used it on Limbs, Risers, Firearms. The stuf works well. I have a post in the DIY section with pics of how well it comes out.


----------

